# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Black Athena

## DYDRINAS

Black Athena

Rrenjet Afroaziatike te qyteterimit klasik

Eshte nje veper e Martin Bernal. Aty paraqitet nje hipoteze e diskutueshme se Greqia e Lashte i ka rrenjet kulturore fale ndikimit Afroaziatik (egjiptianet dhe fenikasit).

Ndersa eshte e pranuar gjeresisht se gjuha klasike greke u formua nga gjuha protogreke bashke me gjuhet anatoliane qe fliteshin aty prane dhe eshte pranuar po ashtu se kultura greke eshte zhvilluar nga nje perzierje e elementeve te ndryshem.

Ideja e Bernal eshte se gjuha greke u zhvillua nga kontaktet ndermjet gjuhes indoeuropiane dhe ndikimeve kulturore egjiptiane dhe gjuheve semitike.
Ai merr si shembul shume fjale greke me rrenje egjiptiane ose semitike, perfshire dhe shume fjala qe jane pranuar tashme se jane me prejardhje indoeuropiane.
Bernal e vendos hyrjen e alfabetit grek ndermjet viteve 1800 dhe 1400 p.K. dhe poetin Hesiod e vendos ne shekullin e X-te p.K.

Ai eshte i bindur se i gjithe Mesdheu e ne vecanti Greqia kane qene nen ndikimin egjiptian qe nga mijevjecari i trete p.K. Fazat me te hershme te ketij ndikimi gjenden sipas tij ne Krete dhe Beoti. Ai eshte i bindur se veprat ujitese te Beotise (liqeni Kopais) dhe te gjitha mbetjet e tjera arkeologjike, tregojne se egjiptianet ishin te pranishem ne ate zone ne nje numer te konsiderueshem. Memorja e ndikimit egjiptian eshte ruajtur ne mitin e Herakles, qe eshte pershkruar si faraon dhe si inxhinier. Ndersa ne Krete shfaqet ky ndikim ne kultin e demit qe i ka fillesat ne Egjipt ne shekullin e 21-te p.K.

Vellimi pare i ketij studimi eshte botuar ne vitin 1987 dhe vellimi i dyte ne vitin 1991. 

Megjithate libri i tij eshte pritur me kritika te forta nga qarqe intelektuale dhe universitare nga shume vende te botes.

----------


## Kreksi

I nderuari Qazim Rudi, 

Me ka rene rasti te shofi disa fotografi te kultures se vjeter greke qe perngjajne ne mes asaje egjiptiane dhe etruske ku menjehere njeriu bie ne dyshime se cila eshte e para qe ka filluar kete civilizim ?

Ndoshta edeh ju si hulumtues qe konsideroheni jeni duke i ndjekur eksplorimet ne piramidat e lugines se Visoçices, ne bosnje, ku njeriu duhet te mendoeje pak a shume se ku shtrihej djepi i civilizimit ne mesdhe.
Ende nuk kemi adhur ne perfundime se ne bosnej ka me te vertete piramida si ato ne egjipte e me teje, por nese kjo vertetohet atehere edeh historija duhet patjezter te ndryshoje !
Nuk mund te flitet me pastaje se civilizimi erdhi nga azija apo egjipti por perkundrazi mu nga zemra e ballkanit e kete deri me tani e argumentojne zbulimet e shumta ne bosnje e qe duhet percjellur dita dites me nje vemendje tejet te madhe.

----------


## Tannhauser

Kjo teza e 'Black Athena'-s eshte tashme kot te riperseritet pasi nuk ka asnje interes shkencor si veper dhe bazohet ne shume argumentime te gabuara.

Te gjithe shkencetaret e kane injoruar si veper deri sa erdhi Mary Lefkowitz (profesore klasike) dhe e hodhi nje here e pergjithmone poshte.

----------


## land

E hodhi poshte, apo u perpoq ta hidhte poshte, dhe ju lamashet direkt i puthet kembet?
Apo aq e dobet ishte analiza e Bernardit saqe na u desh patjeter qe bota te nxirrte nje Lefkovic qe ta hidhte poshte... se shkencetaret e tjere, pervec se kishin mbetur me gisht ne gojne, nuk po i jepnin dum ceshtjes.
Apo ngaqe ju greqerve te sotem ju theu brinjet studimi kaq i gabuar(sic e quan zotrote) i nje profesori te panjohur???
Prandaj i dolet para ju me shkencen tuaj ezoteriko-barbare?
Une propozoj qe Lefkovicit, me vepren e saj te tipit "antibibel" t'i ngrihet permendorja ne panteonin "greq" bashke me Bubulinen.

----------


## dp17ego

> Black Athena
> 
> Rrenjet Afroaziatike te qyteterimit klasik
> 
> Eshte nje veper e Martin Bernal. Aty paraqitet nje hipoteze e diskutueshme se Greqia e Lashte i ka rrenjet kulturore fale ndikimit Afroaziatik (egjiptianet dhe fenikasit).
> 
> Ndersa eshte e pranuar gjeresisht se gjuha klasike greke u formua nga gjuha protogreke bashke me gjuhet anatoliane qe fliteshin aty prane dhe eshte pranuar po ashtu se kultura greke eshte zhvilluar nga nje perzierje e elementeve te ndryshem.
> 
> Ideja e Bernal eshte se gjuha greke u zhvillua nga kontaktet ndermjet gjuhes indoeuropiane dhe ndikimeve kulturore egjiptiane dhe gjuheve semitike.
> ...


Keto jane te verteta, asnje qyteterim nuk lind nga hici.
Nga ana tjeter ky studim eshte tendecioz dhe i paplote. Ka shume studime qe hedhin drite mbi prejardhjen e qyteterimit te lashte grek.
Ajo qe dua te shtoj eshte qe ndikimet e jashtemet jane, "ndikime" mbi nje qyteterim te caktuar...*ndikim nuk do te thote krijim*. Askush nuk mund te shkoje te themi ne nje planet te pazhvilluar dhe t'ju mesoje elektroniken apo genetiken neqoftese nuk gjen atje faza te mjaftueshme zhvillimi dhe mbi keto te ngrere arritjet e tjera. pra edhe ne ballkanin jugor ne kete periudhe ka pasur nje quteterim i cili ka pasur nje nivel te atille, te afte per te asimiluar dhe zhvilluar cka ishte e mire tek fqinjet dhe lene menjane cka ishte e panevojshme. Keshtu eshte merite e ketyre popujve qe jetonin ne keto treva, ku perfshihen eshe iliret e jugut, qe te marrin zhvillim te madh. 
Te gjitha legjendat greke lidhen pazgjithshmerisht me Ilirinedhe kjo eshte normale(lekura e arte ishte ne Korfuz dhe korfuzi ishte ilir etj) Kadareja dedh bukur idene e nje keshtjelle te ngritur nga Homeri por me material nga Ballkani(ajo keshtjelle ishte shume e larte per te pasur vetem materjal grek).
Kjo eshte normale...atehere nuk kishte kufij me piramida dhe marredhenjet ishin vertet te tilla
DP

----------


## Tannhauser

dp17ego, problemi nuk eshte se tha per ndikim apo krijim,

problemi eshte se ca tipa si ketij profesori me larte u eshte ngulitur ne mendje Afrocentrizmi. Pra c'do gje eshte krijuar dhe u perhap nga Afrika (qe nga njerezit deri tek qyteterimi).

Dhe kjo nuk eshte gje e re, eshte nje menyre tjeter per tu qene 'political correct' dhe te kerkosh falje afrikaneve per kolonializmin.

Kjo teze eshte hedhur poshte ne menyre shume bindese. Dhe nuk ka te beje me teza progreke apo antigreke se eshte teper naive. Bile profesoret greke as qe u morren serjozisht me kete teze.

----------


## Lioness

> Kjo teze eshte hedhur poshte ne menyre shume bindese. Dhe nuk ka te beje me teza progreke apo antigreke se eshte teper naive.


Do te ritheksoja serish kete shprehje me siper.  Teza eshte hedhur poshte jo vetem nga Levkwitz, por nga shume studiues te tjere, dhe debati nuk eshte ne thelb "pro" "anti" greke, por eshte "pro" "anti" civilizimit perendimor. 

Bernal, ashtu si i ati (Stalinist i betuar) ishin komunist ne bindjet e tyre politike.  Zhvillimin e historise e shpjegonin si lufte klasash etj sipas bindjeve marksiste, dhe ne vecanti Bernal ne librin e tij, u jep pak ose asnje rendesi mjeteve te mirefillta te cilat perdorin studiuesit per "studime komperative" psh, te dhena etimologjike, arkeologjike etj.  
Titulli i librit te tij eshte sensacional, sepse se pari akoma dhe sot vazhdon debati ne ishin egjiptianet "negro."  Bile diku ne liber ai thote se jane pothuajse, por jo me bindje.  Per me teper, shume studies kane rene dakort qe ka pasur ndikim te civilizimit egjiptian dhe fenikas ne ate grek te epokes se Bronksit.  Problemi ka qene gjithmone per te gjetur lidhjen midis asaj epoke dhe epokes se arte te civilizimit grek, ku periudhen ne mes studiuesit e kane quajtur "Dark Ages," dhe perben nje periudhe 1000 vjecare.  
Persa i perket "the golden age" apo kohes se arte te civilizimit grek nuk ka asnje ngjashmeri me civilizimin egjiptian, dhe ky eshte problemi i tezes se Bernal.  Mund te shkruash (sic jane shkruar) faqe te tera, libra midis ndryshimeve, por po permend disa shkurtimisht, si psh, botekuptimi egjiptian qe historia eshte statike, ndersa ai grek, qe eshte ne ndryshim.  Ne qender te civilizimit egjiptian eshte faraoni, mbreti qe eshte Zot, hyjni, dhe fuqia ishte ne duart e "prifterinjve."  Ndersa ne ate grek, (bile dhe ne mitologji) individi shkon edhe kunder deshires se perendive.  Ne qender te civilizimit grek eshte polis, ku qytetaret (po them per meshkujt e lire te Athines) votojne dhe ne kete menyre kane ne dore fatin e tyre.  E kunderta ndodh ne civilizimin egjiptian, ku sic e theksova dhe me siper, fati, e ardhmja etj jane te gjitha ne duart e klases se "prifterinjeve.  Per te mos permendur pastaj ndryshimet ne art, etimologji etj.  

Sic e thashe dhe me siper, debati eshte "pro" "anti" perendimor, ku nga njera ane studuesit theksojne se civilizimi perendimor i ka renjet ne ate greko-romak, unike qe te dy ne krahasim me civilizime te tjera.  Pra eshte ky grup vs Bernal & Co.  qe fatkeqesisht, ndoshta jo dhe ne nje shkalle shume te larte (akoma), ka filluar te influencoje kurrikulumet e universiteteve ne US.  Eshte nje tendence ne rritje ne US, qe civilizimi perendimor te shihet jo vetem si epiqender e te gjithave te keqijave por mbi te gjitha, te mos shihet aspak si perendimor.  (Sipas tezes se Bernal, civilizimi grek ishte egjiptian, apo shkohet dhe me lart si psh, rrenja e gjuheve perendimore nuk eshte perendimore, apo Indio-Europiane) por Afrikane, ku dhe gjuha Hebraike eshte faktikisht e bazuar ne gjuhen e nje fisi ne Afrike.) 

Ne shume universitete eshte e detyruar te marresh lende "diversiteti" te kulturave apo "minoriteteve te ndryshme."  Une nuk jam personalisht kunder, por nuk mund te behet ne kurriz te studimeve klasike.  (Mbaj mend bile ne nje talk show ne MSNBC para nje viti, qe nje profesore ngrinte pak a shume te njejtin shqetesim.)  
Ne shkollen time psh, ishte e detyruar te merrja "Modern History," pak a shume histori e pergjithshme (dhe shume studente amerikane e kishin vdekje se jane pyke nga historia.)  Heren e pare qe u regjistrova per ate klase, profesori qelloi "negro" dhe kur pashe planin e lendes per simestrin, fillonte dhe mbaronte me Afriken.  Nuk jam raciste, por ajo histori eshte e njeanshme.  Keshtu qe e lashe dhe e mora nje simester tjeter me nje profesor tjeter, i shkelqyer ne fushen e tij.  Po ashtu per degen time e kisha te detyruar te merrja "Cultural Anthropology."  Gjate gjithe simestrit u fol per fise ne Afrike (me dy-treqind anetare ne fis) dhe nja ca ne Oqeani.  Se cfare impakti kane keto fise ne Marredheniet Nderkombetare (dega ime) nuk e mora vesh, por e solla si shembull per te pare se si teori te tilla po ndikojne ne mesim-dhenien ne US, dhe duke rritheksuar ne kurriz te civilizmit perendimor, dmth studimeve klasike.

Perfundimisht, teza e Bernal eshte hedhur poshte sepse eshte ne thelb propagande dhe jo e pazuar ne fakte, por hamendje te influencuera nga bindjet e tij politike.   

PS: Per te gjithe anetaret te cilet besojne se civilizimi grek nuk ishte grek, por qe Ilir, apo sllav apo teori te tjera, ju lutem debatoheni ne tema te tjera qe ka plot ne forum, lol.  Ketu jam shprehur thjesht ne baze te studiuesve qe kundershtuan tezen e Bernal.

----------


## spectre

> Sic e thashe dhe me siper, debati eshte "pro" "anti" perendimor, ku nga njera ane studuesit theksojne se civilizimi perendimor i ka renjet ne ate greko-romak, unike qe te dy ne krahasim me civilizime te tjera..


Askush nuk e mohon rrenjet e qyteterimit perendimor, edhe Bernardi vete e di fare mire qe rrenjet Evropa e sotme ne qyteterim i ka ne ate greko-romak.
Ama, ka nje dicka ketu qe ti nuk na e permende, ose ato qe lexove neper libra nuk e permendin nga dashakeqesia...
1: qyteterimi evropian i ka rrenjet ne ate greko romak.
2: qyteterimi romak i ka rrenjet ne ate grek.
3: ??? ndoshta qyteterimi evropian i ka rrenjet vetem ne ate grek,  sepse e vetmja merite qe kane romaket eshte qe udhetuan dhe imponuan me shume se greket dije, qyteterim dhe kulture, per me teper, shume me teper popujve sesa greket e lashte.
Ndoshta kemi atehere qe dikujt na i djeg per Greqine.
Italianeve, edhe nese flasim me termat nacionaliste, nuk u vjen inat, dhe e pranojne te shkretet qe qyteterimin e kane marre hua nga greket e lashte, madje edhe qe e kane modifikuar deri diku. Por, qe mbetet fakt, qe si qyteterimin ashtu edhe mitologjine(qe ne ate kohe ka qene aktuale, pra, jo mitologji) e paskan kopjuar nga greket e lashte.
Vetem se, ruajna Zot te thuash te njejten gje per greket. Quhesh i marre dhe profan. Vetem greket nuk kane marre gje nga njeri, ata cdo gje e shpiken vete, sepse edhe ne ballkan erdhen si grup studentesh qe sapo kishin mbaruar universitetin.(kuptohet, epoka e erret 1000 vjecare)
Atehere, ku  ekishim fjalen, dhe ku ishte gabimi i Bernardit??? Apo eshte gabim ta kesh baben komunist?
PS: lioneske, shkruhet bronx, shqip, dhe lexohet po bronx, jo bronks. Ai Bronksi eshte aty ku jeton ti, nja 15 km larg e ke.(shaka)

----------


## FierAkja143

> διεμερισαντο τα ιματια μου εαυτοις και επι τον ιματισμον μου εβαλον κληρον



pupupu une akoma po mundohem te harroj "traumen" qe me la klasa e Arxaia... njerezia ktu paska perparuar ste le te harosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

> PS: Per te gjithe anetaret te cilet besojne se civilizimi grek nuk ishte grek, por qe Ilir, apo sllav apo teori te tjera, ju lutem debatoheni ne tema te tjera qe ka plot ne forum, lol.  Ketu jam shprehur thjesht ne baze te studiuesve qe kundershtuan tezen e Bernal.


Paske harruar qe pas ILIR te thuash edhe Eskimo, Apachi, Zezaket e Afrikes dhe Bushmanet e Australise. Keshtu do te ishte ma interesante dhe ma perbuzese.

Fillo ngadale te lexosh studime NEUTRALE dhe jo vetem Greke dhe Progreke se te kthjellojne pak, do te te bejen mire te garantoj.

Te lexosh studimet e njerzve neutral dhe jo nacionaliste te çmendur qe i shtremberojne gjerat deri ne maksimum, eshte me te vertet kuruese.

(Paska ende njerz te tille qe besojne se Greket e vjeter kan diçka te bejne me Greket e sotem, qe ne fakt jan Perso-Turq orthodoks te Ballkanit qe e quajn veten "Grek" apo "Helen" qe nga shekulli 18-19, them Greket fallso pasiqe shihet shume kjart Raca, Kultura dhe Mentaliteti i tyre Aziatik dhe aspak Europian.)

Sa keq te jetosh ende ne shekullin 18-19, kur te tjeret jetojne ne shekullin 21.


---------------------------

Keta Greket fallso jan si Dhelpra, jo aq dinak, por po qelben ashtu.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ne nje studim te kryer nga Departamenti i Imunologjise dhe Biologjise Molekulare, ne Madrid, ne vitin 2001.

Nder te tjera ne kete studim thuhet:

*Greket eshte verejtur se ata gjenetikisht kane nje marredhenie thelbesore me sub-Saharianet (Etiopianet), gje qe i ben ata te jene te vecuar nga grupet mesdhetare.

Periudha ne te cilen keto marredhenie mund te kene ndodhur eshte e hershme dhe kjo mund te kete lidhje me shpernguljen e egjiptiano-etiopianeve ne kohen e faraonike te Egjiptit.*


Titulli i studimit quhet:

*HLA genes in Macedonians and the sub-Saharan origin of the Greeks*

----------


## Zëu_s

Une i bashkangjitem mendimit te Shkencetareve, Studiuesve dhe Historianve te shekullit 19-20, Johann Georg von Hahn, Franz Bop, D. Camarda, Eduard Schneider etj. dhe  Shkencetareve, Studiuesve dhe Historianve te shekullit 20-21, Giuseppe Schirò, Holder Pedersen, Norbert Jokl, Gustav Meyer, Edwin E. Jacques, John Wilkes, Mathieu Aref, Robert d'Angély, Giuseppe Catapano, Aristeides Kollias etj. etj. dhe them qe :

Te ashtuquajturit "Greket e vjeter" jan ne fakt Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptaret e sotem, shkrimi i vjeter "Grek" eshte ne te vertet shkrimi i vjeter Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptare, mitologjia "Greke" eshte ne te vertet mitologjia Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptare dhe i gjith civilizimi i vjeter "Grek" (qe njihet tash si civilizimi Europian apo Perendimore) eshte ne fakt civilizimi i vjeter Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptar. (mos krahaso kete me varferine dhe gjendjen e mjerueshme te shqiptareve te sotem pas roberimit nga Osmanet dhe pas diktatures Komuniste)

Ndersa Greket e sotem jan ne te vertet Persian (Iranian) apo me mire te them Perso-Turq (Irano-Turq) orthodox te Ballkanit te cilve ua kann lene emrin Grek ne shekullin 18-19 disa fundamentalista Gjerman, Francez dhe Anglez, te cilet duke mos mundur kurrsesi te pranojne faktin qe e gjith Kultura dhe Civilizimi i tyre vjen nga nje popull qe ne ate kohe ishte 60-70 % musliman (pra Shqiptaret), per fat te keq i quajten Shqiptaret Turq dhe Perso-Turqit (Irano-Turqit) i quajten "Grek" apo "Helen". Por siç thot populli "Genjeshtrat i kan kembet e shkurtera", dhe tash ka filluar te dal e verteta ne drite, te cilen gje nuk mundet ta ndal askush më, kjo eshte e pamundur te ndalet ne ditet e sotme, dhe sa te ekzistoje gjuha Shqipe faktet jan shume te kjarta per ata qe kuptojne dhe per ata qe dojne te kuptojne.

(Nje popull "Grek" apo "Helen" nuk ka ekzistuar kurr para vitit 1830, keta emra kan qene percatim i nje gjuhe te asaj kohe qe i ngjan shume me teper shqipes (Gegerishtes) se sa "greqishtes" se sotme, mos harroni ndikim e Katharevouzes qe kishte ne gjuhen e sotme "greke", e cila afer 200 vite me rradhe me regjime diktatoriale tentoj te asimiloj popullin e sotem "Grek", ose me mire te them popullin e sotem Perso-Turk)

"Greket" e sotem nuk kan asgje te bejne me Greket e vjeter (perveq vendit ku kan emigruar nga Azia dhe shkrimit te vjeter qe kan marr), siç na tregon Raca, Kultura dhe Mentaliteti i tyre Aziatik dhe gjuha e tyre e perzier  me gjuhet shqipe, latine, persiane, sllave, turke, magjupe etj.

*Pra "Greket" apo "Helenet" e sotem (perjashtuar Arvanitasit dhe Latinet e asimiluar) jan Perso-Turq (Irano-Turq) Orthodoks te Ballkanit qe i quan bota gabimisht "Grek" apo "Helen", dhe ky eshte mashtrimi me i madh i Botes qe ka ndodhur ndonjehere.*



-----------------------------
Armiku më i madh që i ka shkaktuar dëmet më të mëdha popullit Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptarë, ka qenë gjithmonë Shqipfolsi …

----------


## Tannhauser

> Une i bashkangjitem mendimit te Shkencetareve, Studiuesve dhe Historianve te shekullit 19-20, Johann Georg von Hahn, Franz Bop, D. Camarda, Eduard Schneider etj. dhe Shkencetareve, Studiuesve dhe Historianve te shekullit 20-21, Giuseppe Schirò, Holder Pedersen, Norbert Jokl, Gustav Meyer, Edwin E. Jacques, John Wilkes, Mathieu Aref, Robert d'Angély, Giuseppe Catapano, Aristeides Kollias etj. etj. dhe them qe :


Ne fakt, qe ti permendesh keta, duhet ti kesh lexuar. Pastaj duhet te heqesh nga radha e fundit R. d' Angely dhe A. Kolen.

Dhe nga keta qe ke permendur (pa ata qe thash) shprehen per origjinen ilire te shqiptareve dhe nuk nxjerr *asnjeri* greket sic i nxjerr ti (turko-persian, mao-mao etj). Qe te mos permend se Kamarda i nxjerr shqiptaret nga e njejta prejardhje me greket.

Kurse G. Mayeri ne fjalorin e tij nxorri 78% te gjuhes shqipes si te huazuar. Kurse Wilkes qe e permend (sigurisht pa e lexuar) por duke kopjuar nga tema te tjera edhe pse ka shkruajtur objektivisht per Iliret shprehet se shqiptaret nuk jane pasardhes te *Ilireve*. Qe te mos permend per N. Joklin i cili e shikonte qendren fillestare te ilireve diku ne qender te ballkanit dhe jo ne bregdet.

Por c'fare them, ti i ke lexuar keto...

----------


## Zëu_s

Mire se t'gjeta n'grrep…, a do na tregosh çfar shije paskan skrrajat.





> Dhe nga keta qe ke permendur (pa ata qe thash) shprehen per origjinen ilire te shqiptareve dhe nuk nxjerr asnjeri greket sic i nxjerr ti (turko-persian, mao-mao etj). Qe te mos permend se Kamarda i nxjerr shqiptaret nga e njejta prejardhje me greket.



E prej kujt kan prejardhjen Iliret (Kadmos + Harmonia = Illyrios, e din ? ), pastaj te botosh nje liber me pohime (natyrisht studime disa vjeqare) se Greket e sotem jan Perso-Tuqi orthodoks te Ballkani lun plumbi, ose bomba, ose Helmi, ose rrezet Radioactive mbas shpine ose nuk mundesh te botosh fare kete liber. Por mos u brengos se i vjen koha edhe kesaj, te garantoje me çka te duash.





> Kurse G. Mayeri ne fjalorin e tij nxorri 78% te gjuhes shqipes si te huazuar. Kurse Wilkes qe e permend (sigurisht pa e lexuar) por duke kopjuar nga tema te tjera edhe pse ka shkruajtur objektivisht per Iliret shprehet se shqiptaret nuk jane pasardhes te Ilireve.


Gustav Meyer dhe John Wilkes jan nga ata njerz te tille (qe e kam permendur edhe me heret ne kete forum) qe i studiojne keto gjera (gjuhen Shqipe, Iliristiken etj.) per ti hedhur poshte Thezat mbi shqiptaret, d.m.th studiojne per te punuar kunder shqiptareve ne favor te fqinjeve te tyre.

Norbert Jokl ka qene nje Hebre (Albanolog nga Austria), i cili eshte ekzekutuar nga nazistet pa e perfunduar krijimtarine (studimet e me tejshme) e tije, qe me siguri do te na dilnin ketu ku jemi sot, pasi qe faktet jan shume te kjarta.

Kurse disa te tjere ishin vetem edhe disa grrepa te tjere.  :shkelje syri: 





> Ne fakt, qe ti permendesh keta, duhet ti kesh lexuar.


Problemi qendron me siguri aty qe une nuk di shkrim dhe lexim.


T’pershendes



-----------------------------
Armiku më i madh që i ka shkaktuar dëmet më të mëdha popullit Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptarë, ka qenë gjithmonë Shqipfolsi …

----------


## Lioness

> Ne nje studim te kryer nga Departamenti i Imunologjise dhe Biologjise Molekulare, ne Madrid, ne vitin 2001.
> 
> Titulli i studimit quhet:
> 
> *HLA genes in Macedonians and the sub-Saharan origin of the Greeks*


Studimi eshte sponsorizuar nga universiteti i Madridit, por shume nga "studuesit" pjesemarres jane maqedonas nga FYROM, dhe ndersa u kritikua nga studiues te tjere, teoria vazhdon te ekzistoje ne nje link ne nje faqe maqedonaske.  

Eshte shume mire qe sillen teori te tilla per njohuri, por qe te mos jemi te nje-anshem duhet gjykuar nga te gjitha anet apo jo?  Dhe mbi te gjitha, duhet te jemi dhe disi "konstant" ne tezat qe hidhen, se ndryshe behemi dhe qesharak (po e shpjegoj me poshte.)

Ne revisten ku u botua ky artikull kishte dhe teza te tjera "shkencore" si psh, izraelitet dhe palestinezet kane te njejtin ndertim gjenetik: Kjo teze u hodh poshte kategorikisht dhe nuk u lejua te botohej.  Implikimet politike dhe sociale jane te medhaja, (tani, personalisht mendoj se nqs do te vertetohej pa asnje medyshje, ndoshta do kishim paqe ne Lindjen e Mesme njehere e mire.)  Por fatkeqesisht, fatmiresisht (varet cilen ane merr) ky artikull u hodh poshte. 

Persa i perket artikullit ne fjale, teorite aty jane sa sensacionale, aq dhe te pamundura.  E para, sic thashe me siper, njeanshmeria "maqedonase" eshte shume e qarte.  Sipas ketij artikulli maqedonasit jane nga popujt me te vjeter ne Europe, ne te njejten kategori me basket etj (por aty nuk jane permendur as Iliret, apo parardhesit e tyre Pellazget.)  Maqedonasit jane gjithashtu me DNA "mesdhetare" ndersa greket jo, dmth ADN e tyre eshte ne te njejtin grup me marokianet, spanjollet, italianet, algjerianet, izraelitet (dhe doemos dhe palestinezet) sardinasit, libanezet, francezet, berberet (fisi nomad) etj. (Po e perseris dhe njehere, shqiptaret nuk jane permendur.)

Dicka tjeter qe te terheq vemendjen ne artikull eshte se ADN maqedonase eshte e ngjashme me ate te Kretes, e cila si rrjedhoje eshte ndryshe nga ajo e grekeve te Egjeut apo kontinental.  Hmmm, kam takuar disa kretane, lol, dhe jane nje apo dy shkalle ngjyre me te theksuar se greke te tjere apo shqiptare, por nuk dua te steriotipoje te gjithe ishullin.  Mgjth nqs kthehemi serish tek postimi i pare ne kete teme, tek teoria e Bernal, ishte pikerisht civilizimi Mikean, (ne Krete) qe ishte influencuar (si rrjedhoje shkembimesh ndoshta dhe "fizike") nga Egjiptianet. Fenikasit etj, ku si rrjedhoje dhe "Blak Athina."  Si ka mundesi qe Kretanet dalin me te bardhe nga greket kontinental apo ata te Egjeut?!  Maqedonaskit e artikullit e dine.    

Per me teper, ne artikull shprehen se ADN eshte mare nga greke ne Atiki, dhe disa ishuj.  Tani, duke lene menjane ishujt, dhe te perqendrohemi tek greket kontinental,  jane me dhjetra-qindra tema, postime, teori ne kete forum per Iliret ne Greqi, apo teori te tjera si te Aristid Koles qe pellazget jane paraardhes te perbashket te Ilireve dhe Grekeve, etj.  I bie qe terthorazi dhe Iliret paskan nje damar ethiopiane, dmth "negro."  Duhet theksuar se data qe i jepet "shpernguljes ethiopiane" ne ate zone eshte 5000 vjet para B.C.  

Artikulli ka per qellim te "provoj" se maqedonasit jane identitet me vete, as sllav, as grek, as shqiptar, se Aleksandri i Madh nuk eshte as grek, as shqiptar sic eshte debatuar shume here ne kete forum.  Dhe maqedonasit jane nga fis shume me i hershem dhe me rrenje me te thella ne Ballkan se Pellazget, Iliret apo Greket.  Dmth thjesht nje propagande ala FYROM-iane.  Qe ti Qazim ta sjellesh ne forum, dhe bile pa diskutuar specifikisht teorite ne ate artikull, por thjesht te hedhesh titullin, i ben dem edhe teorive te tjera qe ke sjelle ne forum per vjetersine pellazge, ilire ne Ballkan.

PS: Se harrova ta permendja, sipas kesaj teorie, dhe turqit kane ADN mesdhetare, dmth dhe mongolia e tyre del mesdhetare.

----------


## Zëu_s

Slavomaqedonet (Bullgaret e Maqedonise) kan prjardhje nga Protoslavomakedonet, qe jan populli i pare ne Europe. Aleksandri i Madh ka qene slavomaqedon (Bullgar), edhe Gjergj Kastrioti "Skenderbeu" ishte slavomaqedon (Bullgar), ah ..., jo jo me duket qe ai ishte Serb "Gorge Kastriotovic", ah me falni se paskam harruar qe ai ishte "Grek" Georgis Kastriotis "Skenderbeis" te cilin e kan detyruar me dhune Shqiptaret te flas shqip dhe te konvertoj ne Katolik sikur fisin "Grek" Suliotis. 
Vetem Shqiptar nuk mundet te jete, sepse shqiptaret i kan sjellur Turqit para 300-400 viteve nga Kaukazi ne Europe, si rob lufte musliman , qe te jene si lloj pyke mes "Grekve" dhe Serbve. Kurse Gjergj Kastrioti ishte Krishter, pra eshte diçka e pa mundur te kete qene ai Shqiptar. 

Pastaj kemi protoserbet qe jan populli i pare ne Europe, pra edhe ne Kosove. Kemi protoboshnjaket qe edhe ata jan populli i pare ne Europe dhe kan ndertuar Pyramida ne vendin e tyre Bosnje, ku Egjiptianet, Maya etj. i kan kopiuar Pyramidat e tyre nga Protoslavoboshnjaket (edhe pse nuk eshte e vertetuar qe ka aty pyramida). Kurse Greket e sotem kan prejardhje nga Pellazget (nje kopjim i vocgel prej Shqipeve nga keta far "Greket" fallso).

(Keto jan Theorite me te reja nga fqinjet tane "te dashur", per neve dhe per veten e tyre)  :xx:   :xx: 






> Black Athena
> 
> Rrenjet Afroaziatike te qyteterimit klasik
> 
> Eshte nje veper e Martin Bernal. Aty paraqitet nje hipoteze e diskutueshme se Greqia e Lashte i ka rrenjet kulturore fale ndikimit Afroaziatik (egjiptianet dhe fenikasit).


A thua pse dalin keto pohime per Greket e vjeter qe jan automatikisht pohime kunder Grekeve te sotem.

Fakti qendron aty qe te gjith e kan kuptuar se Greket e sotem nuk kan asgje te bejne me te ashtuquajturit "Greket e vjeter", dhe tash dalin me pohime te ndryshme, proto ky e proto ai, ose si ky far Bernal me keto pohimet e tije te çmendura.

Megjithse mua me duket qe nuk jan pohime edhe aq shume te çmendura. Ky far zotriu qe e paska humbur rrugen ne oborr, ne nje far menyre lidhet me pohimet  e Giuseppe Catapanos, i cili mbas 40 viteve studime, hulumtime dhe gjurmime ne veprat e vjetra antike dhe në përmendoret e egjiptianëve, hititëve, grekëve dhe romakëve të vjetër, pohon qe perendija (Hylli apo Hyu) i  mësimit, i shkathtësisë së të shkruarit, i shkencës dhe i magjisë së egjiptianëve të lashtë, i matjes se kohës dhe zbulues i numrave dhe përpilues i hieroglifeve qe quhej Thot paska folur shqip (pellazgjisht apo siç thot ai Ilirisht). Ky Giuseppe Catapano argumenton me te vertet me Fakte te forta pohimin e tije per keto gjera qe ne ndegjim te pare duken mjaft qesharake (siç mu duken mua kur ndegjova se pari here per kete pohim). Me se miri eshte ta lexoje secili per vete kete veper te tije. Studimet, hulumtimet dhe gjurmimet e tije mbi 40 vjeqare i ka shkrua Giuseppe Catapano ne librin e tije me titull "Thot, Tat parlava albanese" ,  "Thoti fliste shqip".

-------------------
Sa ma shumë të dijshë, aq ma tepër e din që duhet të dijshë edhe ma shumë për të qenë i ditur dhe të dijshë që din diçka nga dituria.

----------


## land

Tani, t'i urresh keta apo ata eshte nje gje, po te kerkosh me cdo kusht te qyrravitesh ne forum, kete nuk e kuptoj dot.

----------


## Hyllien

> Ne fakt, qe ti permendesh keta, duhet ti kesh lexuar. Pastaj duhet te heqesh nga radha e fundit R. d' Angely dhe A. Kolen.
> 
> Dhe nga keta qe ke permendur (pa ata qe thash) shprehen per origjinen ilire te shqiptareve dhe nuk nxjerr *asnjeri* greket sic i nxjerr ti (turko-persian, mao-mao etj). Qe te mos permend se Kamarda i nxjerr shqiptaret nga e njejta prejardhje me greket.
> 
> Kurse G. Mayeri ne fjalorin e tij nxorri 78% te gjuhes shqipes si te huazuar. Kurse Wilkes qe e permend (sigurisht pa e lexuar) por duke kopjuar nga tema te tjera edhe pse ka shkruajtur objektivisht per Iliret shprehet se shqiptaret nuk jane pasardhes te *Ilireve*. Qe te mos permend per N. Joklin i cili e shikonte qendren fillestare te ilireve diku ne qender te ballkanit dhe jo ne bregdet.
> 
> Por c'fare them, ti i ke lexuar keto...


Wilkes ? Akoma me keta tipa ti. Nga ushtar u ktheve ne kriepllake dhe ti ? Pike e zeze. Po lere Wilkes ne qetesi ne punen e tij edhe pse sic e kam shkrujt ne tema te tjera teorite e tija futja pordhes gri sallate themi ne hidhen poshte nga vete shoket e tij qe Jakov Milaj perdor gjeresisht ne librin e tij(Jo cuditerisht Jakov Milaj si shume te tjere u internua nga regjimi Hoxhist qe ty te beri ushtar e te dha shkolle dhe patriotave shqiptare u futi gishtin).

Per Angelyn ske cte flasesh ti se boll kena degju "Plakun" e Internetit dhe Zotin Ardian Klohsin dhe shprehjet e tyre hiperboleike te mbushura me mllef anticdogjeje qe mundohet qe historine e shqiptareve ta coj me argumenta atje ku duhet.

Eh sa libra te tjere ka ore i zi. Germo dhe qero kshu keni fillu stilin tani e 3000 vjet, e se fundmi cdo tre dite sajoni dhe ndonje proteste kundra shqiperise edhe hajde perpara per me kap Buthrotin.

Prova e Black Athenas(ne fakt volumin e pare kam lexu jo te gjithe vepren) tregon qe Historia e lashte eshte kaq lemsh, dhe kjo e reja kaq e mbushur me rrena saqe mund te shkruhen mijera faqe me rrena apo jorrena dhe te dali komplet ndryshe nga cbesohet. Si hidhet poshte pastaj eshte me prodhimin ne seri dhe te propagandes qe ju mbani titullin kampion.

----------


## Lioness

> *Prova e Black Athenas(ne fakt volumin e pare kam lexu jo te gjithe vepren) tregon qe Historia e lashte eshte kaq lemsh,* dhe kjo e reja kaq e mbushur me rrena saqe mund te shkruhen mijera faqe me rrena apo jorrena dhe te dali komplet ndryshe nga cbesohet. Si hidhet poshte pastaj eshte me prodhimin ne seri dhe te propagandes qe ju mbani titullin kampion.


Me fal Cyclo, me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty, por sipas studiuesve (dhe shume prej tyre) "Black Athina" nuk kishte prova, por propagande.  Per me teper, historia e lashte nuk ishte dhe aq lemsh.  Cfare eshte lemsh, eshte mikroskopi yne sot, apo prizmi nen te cilin e gjykojme ate histori.

----------


## land

Nuk kishte prova, por gjithsesi perdorte te njejtat burime historike qe perdoren per te ngritur greqerine ne piedestal...
Vlen ta permendesh ketu, qe sado e pavertete te jete vepra, dhe sado i gabuar dhe tendencioz te jete mesazhi qe transmeton, perseri hedhja poshte nuk eshte bere mbi fakte, por mbi kunderpropagande, dhe kaq. Qe po them keto si me siper, nuk eshte se po mbroj black athenen, por, menyra si eshte kundershtuar, eshte bere si ata pleqte qe thone, "lere more djale, se je i ri, dhe keto gjera i dime me mire ne"... por qe gje nuk thone, vetem krehin mjekren.
Nese perdoren te njejtat burime, dhe njeri nuk paska te drejte, atehere si e marrim vesh qe kane te drejte te tjeret? Ketu po flasim per HISTORI, qe konceptualisht e konsiderojme si shkence, dhe jo per bindje fetare apo bestytni, e se kush beson me shume e ne c'beson...
Nese beni vetem nje kerkim te thjeshte ne internet, do gjeni te gjitha pergjigjet e Levkovicit ndaj Bernalit, dhe gjithashtu te gjitha pergjigjet qe ka kthyer Bernali... Me duket qe diskutimi eshte gjithshka tjeter pervecse i mbyllur. Vetem tannhauser po duartroket aty. Nga faktet apo citimet e Bernalit, asgje nuk na nxorri dot gabim, vetem po thote qe Levkovici ia paska mbyllur gojen... Nejse, po ta shkundesh shume kosin pasi e ke holluar me uje, del edhe dhalle edhe gjalpe. Nuk i hakemi dot te dyja, se na u bekan perseri kos ne plenc.

----------

